# 6 week scan, no heartbeat.



## chook10 (Apr 3, 2009)

Just had a 6 wk scan which showed a sac but no heartbeat. Feel devastated but trying to get my head around it. Did have a bleed on day 9 but have continued to have BFP on testing since (even with digital) Last nights test showed a strong line after less that 30 secs. Why would my HCG level continue to stay high? They are re scanning me in a week but have said their is little hope.


----------



## Roo67 (Feb 12, 2007)

6 weeks is still early to hear a HB so all is not lost yet.

Can you get a HCG done to see if levels are rising as this is the only way you will no for sure before the scan

Good luck

R x


----------



## chook10 (Apr 3, 2009)

hey Roo,
Thanks for your prompt replies, should have asked all these question at the time but my mind just went blank!
I'm not sure if they would do a hcg level, they said their was a less than 1% chance of a different outcome. Is this what they call a 'blighted ovum?' which would mean my hcg would still be high because the placenta was still intact? Just feel like if i fully understood what was happening i would find it easier to come to terms with it.


----------



## chook10 (Apr 3, 2009)

anyone?


----------



## chook10 (Apr 3, 2009)

hi
Understand you can't give me any def answers but going a bit stir crazy. Just feel so pregnant. Scan tomorrow


----------



## kitten1 (Jan 1, 2007)

Only just seen this post huni.

How did your scan go??


----------



## chook10 (Apr 3, 2009)

hey kitten
thanks for replying,
Feel more confused than ever. No heartbeat seen on tue (7 week scan) but embie had grown? Nurse said looked about the size of a 5 weeker. As still no heartbeat she said i should stop the meds and let nature take its course, that i should bleed this week. Sort of felt relieved (hope that doesn't sound awful but knew their was little hope, and i couldn't continue to feel devastated, needed to move on). 
Got out to the carpark when we got a phone call from the clinic asking us to go back in. Dr had looked at the scan and said because the embie had grown i should continue the meds and be re scanned next week. Now not sure how to feel?


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2009)

hi hun

sorry to hear you didnt get a definite answer  

i so hope on tuesday they give you an answer

good luck

love

Donna x


----------



## chook10 (Apr 3, 2009)

Thanks Donna
Me too.


----------

